

   The number of allocatable IPv4s just dropped to zero - twapi
http://twitter.com/IPv4Countdown/status/33174459619737600

======
hapless
This is only true in a very technical sense. The last free /8 was allocated to
a regional authority.

The regional authorities (RIRs) still have many, many smaller blocks to
allocate to individual organizations. The first RIR isn't expected to run out
of ipv4 space until October.

That's when the shit really hits the fan.

